# please help with rado battery replacement



## buddyrohr (Dec 28, 2014)

hi guys i have a rado 153.0488.3 watch the back has 4 small screws. can anybody tell me what size driver
i need to open this and what battery the watch uses. are there any other tricks or is this straightforward
once the watch is open?

i am ok with mechanical stuff but have no experience working on watches and i dont have any screwdrivers
this small suitable for working on a watch

thanks, buddy


----------



## Snakepottery (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd suggest you measure the size of the screws and then buy the appropriate driver. Or even a pack of jewellers screwdrivers.
Once unscrewed, the back will come off and you will see the battery inside. It should be obvious enough how to remove the battery. 
The battery will have a number.
Remember, the watch will no longer be waterproof (assuming it was in the first place). 

Alternatively, get a watchmaker to change it, and they will reseal the case. They will also test its level of waterproof. Although they will most likely charge for that.

Andy


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Have the battery replace by a watch maker since you dont have any necessary tools or experience.
One wrong slip may damage the coil or other component and may cost you much more.


----------



## Snakepottery (Nov 4, 2011)

And note xzqt' wording "watchmaker" please don't take it to one of those pound shops that also swap batteries!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## buddyrohr (Dec 28, 2014)

thanks but no thanks i have already lost enough money and watches to butchers calling themselves watchmakers. if i take the chance and ruin it myself it will still be cheaper than paying somebody to ruin it been there done that got the t-shirt. and there is always the chance ill make a mistake and do the job right...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

If you wish to DIY. Do a search. There are lots of tutorial on removing back case, its required tools.


----------



## BenchGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

Look for a professional here: https://members.awci.com/AWCIWEB/AWCISearch/MemberSearch.aspx
A P - R - O - F - E - S - S - I - O - N - A - L will use the correct tools; will not contaminate the watch when opening it with the WABI from wearing; should ultrasonically clean the case and bracelet; and should test the movement for current consumption and accuracy (yes...I said accuracy for a QUARTZ movement). Also, you will not be able to identify the service person by the partial fingerprint left on the battery and movement because tweezers and cots don't leave fingerprints...

This will likely cost more than $5 US, but will most likely not be higher than $50 depending upon the case design.

Watch-HACKERS work in kiosks in malls...(and sometimes for jewelers) and unfortunately give the industry a bad name...they are often well-intentioned but plagued by lack of training and ignorance...don't go to these folks.

Good luck. BG


----------



## Snakepottery (Nov 4, 2011)

Wise words BG


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Pullbuoy (May 25, 2015)

You'll find that a 1mm screwdriver will do the trick on the Rado Jubile. They seem to be available in code - a 100 is 1mm, 80 is 0.8mm, 60, 0.6mm. You get the idea. You'll also need a set of tweezers and a toothpick. Watchmakers call this a piece of 'pegwood'. A clean toothpick will do.

First, you'll want to unclip the bracelet, either from the clasp or the watchcase. A pin punch is the best tool for this, but you can get away with using one prong of your tweezers. I don't recommend this, because it'll bum the end of the tweezers, but it'll work. Changing the battery without undoing the strap will be seriously fiddly.

Undo the screws. Lift off the back. You'll see a gasket and black plastic spacer. The spacer has come off with the gasket in the photo below:








Sorry the pic is a bit blurred. The battery is secured by a strap which is secured at one end by a 'T' shape and at the other slides under a screw head. You should manoeuvre this using the pegwood as a pivot and the tweezers to engage each end. It is pretty fiddly and you should be prepared for the strap to ping across your work surface more than once as you re-fit it.

The battery itself is a: SR616SW, whose diameter is 6.8mm and height 1.6mm. Equivalents are Renata 321, Varta V321, Timex DA, Citizen 280-73 or IEC SR65.

Then do it up and presto! you've saved enough to buy yourself some new tools.

Cheers,

Malc


----------



## pj94z (Jul 31, 2010)

Pullbuoy said:


> You'll find that a 1mm screwdriver will do the trick on the Rado Jubile. They seem to be available in code - a 100 is 1mm, 80 is 0.8mm, 60, 0.6mm. You get the idea. You'll also need a set of tweezers and a toothpick. Watchmakers call this a piece of 'pegwood'. A clean toothpick will do.
> 
> First, you'll want to unclip the bracelet, either from the clasp or the watchcase. A pin punch is the best tool for this, but you can get away with using one prong of your tweezers. I don't recommend this, because it'll bum the end of the tweezers, but it'll work. Changing the battery without undoing the strap will be seriously fiddly.
> 
> ...


I was trying to replace the battery on my wife's integral - it looks identical when opened to your picture above.

When I opened it, I tried to push the battery up and the gold clip came flying off. I replaced the battery but the gold clip isn't in place, so the watch does not work.

I'm guessing it was soldered onto the screw, so that it is no supposed to come off. Oops! Is there a way to put it back on ? or Do I need to replace the gold clip?

Any advice on how to proceed ?

Thanks!


----------



## 3ABXO3 (Nov 7, 2016)

This company is excellent

http://mailinwatchrepair.com/rado_repair/


----------

